# 1997 MF 231 steering stiff



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

My 1997 MF231 has 520 hrs. since new. I am the original owner.
Last week I was doing a little dirt work when my steering became
stiff. It still has assist but feels like it's only 1/2 as strong as it should be.
Pump fluid full, no visible leaks. Visually checked steering link at steering column
and it only moves about 3/32" when turning steering wheel left and right.
Should it move more? Anyone know of a quick troubleshooting method to
pinpoint my problem?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy dobolina,

Have you changed the PS fluid filter? My power assist steering gets sluggish when the filter needs to be changed. I don't know the exact allowable spec on the shaft movement, bur 3/32" is probably OK (there must be some movement for the PS to work).


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Howdy dobolina,
> 
> Have you changed the PS fluid filter? My power assist steering gets sluggish when the filter needs to be changed. I don't know the exact allowable spec on the shaft movement, bur 3/32" is probably OK (there must be some movement for the PS to work).


Thanks for the reply HarvyW- No, I have not checked my PS pump filter yet. I figured with only 500 hrs. on the tractor since new it would be ok. Before I check the filter I am going to disconnect the link from the spool on the steering valve at the steering column and run the engine, then work the spool with a suitable tool to lift and depress it more than the 3/32". If the steering improves, then it may be a worn link or some thing at the steering column. If there is no improvement then I will go to the filter. Again, thanks for the reply and I will post what I find out.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I can tell you that a PS filter starts restricting flow after several years of service. I just changed mine and the sluggish response disappeared...... at least for a while!!


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> I can tell you that a PS filter starts restricting flow after several years of service. I just changed mine and the sluggish response disappeared...... at least for a while!!


Good morning HarveyW, Yes, I'm going for the filter change this weekend. The parts will have to shipped to me because there is not a MF dealer in town. I think the pump reservoir can be removed by a single bolt on the rear of the pump. I can then access and change the filter. Thanks for the help-I will let you know what I find!


----------



## dobolina (Jun 22, 2020)

dobolina said:


> Good morning HarveyW, Yes, I'm going for the filter change this weekend. The parts will have to shipped to me because there is not a MF dealer in town. I think the pump reservoir can be removed by a single bolt on the rear of the pump. I can then access and change the filter. Thanks for the help-I will let you know what I find!





HarveyW said:


> I can tell you that a PS filter starts restricting flow after several years of service. I just changed mine and the sluggish response disappeared...... at least for a while!!


HarveyW-I changed the internal filter in my power steering pump and now my steering effort is back to "one finger" steering!!!! Thanks for the info. By the way, removing the pump to change the filter is the best way.


----------

